# Detroit, MI Trickster lge male



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Trickster *
*German Shepherd Dog *

*Large







Adult







Male







Dog *



*I'm a big guy...and I'm looking for a wonderful family to appreciate how wonderful I am. I will bring joy, love...and exercise to my new family. As you can see, I'm also a Handsome Guy!! Won't you be proud to take me for walks and show me off...........*



*







Adoption Fee: $100 (CASH only!)*


*City of Detroit Animal Control*
*Detroit, MI*
*313-224-6323*

*Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Trickster: Petfinder*


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump


----------

